# My three on holiday!



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Here is a picture of my three enjoying themselves in the sand dunes on our recent holiday!



















And Logan posing!









And all 3 on the beach


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I love the location, the dogs have lots of space and looks like they are having a great time.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What stunning dogs :001_wub: 

Lovely pics of them all enjoying themselves


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

sskmick said:


> I love the location, the dogs have lots of space and looks like they are having a great time.


Yes it was the perfect spot to holiday with them, miles of dunes and then miles of beach with very few people. It was fab!



Cleo38 said:


> What stunning dogs :001_wub:
> 
> Lovely pics of them all enjoying themselves


Thank you, yes they thoroughly enjoyed themselves and we all had a fab time. X


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Wonderful dogs. You have nice places for walk


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Missed pics of your boys nice to see them again


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

understandme said:


> Wonderful dogs. You have nice places for walk


We certainly do, I love walking the coast and in the fens, it's all very pretty I think. X



new westie owner said:


> Missed pics of your boys nice to see them again


Thank you. X


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Gotta love a wet sandy dog...but not hoovering the car out later on in the day though Lovely dogs!

I recently took my two to the beach and had to empty my hoover 3times to clean the car out. I should really invest in a plastic boot liner but it was only out of the blue I used the car.


----------



## KathyPlaskow (Jul 28, 2012)

Yay... lots of fun at the beach.


----------



## johnmc (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow,Worderfull pics, Really nice one!!


----------



## Gdkid (Jul 31, 2012)

awww they look like there having fun  do yo have two german shepards and a black lab?


----------



## Shiningstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I went with my kids along with my pup to beach yesterday, Had a nice time bathing in the sea and playing with him.


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Gdkid said:


> awww they look like there having fun  do yo have two german shepards and a black lab?


The black and tan is full german shepherd, the white one is German shepherd cross Alaskan malamute and the black one is Labrador cross collie.



Shiningstone said:


> I went with my kids along with my pup to beach yesterday, Had a nice time bathing in the sea and playing with him.


Yes I just love the beach with the dogs, they enjoy the sea and the space to run so much. Wish I lived closer as we have about an hurs drive to get to the coast. X


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Love love love Logan x


----------



## CaveDweller (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry in advanced but I'm going to have to hunt you down and steal your dogs Looks like they had a lovely time. My eldest collie loves nothing more than having fun on the beaches and water.


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great pics, looks like they had a great holiday!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

peanut651 said:


> Gotta love a wet sandy dog...but not hoovering the car out later on in the day though Lovely dogs!
> 
> I recently took my two to the beach and had to empty my hoover 3times to clean the car out. I should really invest in a plastic boot liner but it was only out of the blue I used the car.


I don't think my car has ever seen a hoover!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Sorry cavedweller we live in the 'batcave' to keep the dogs safe, you'll never find us!!!! :ihih:

Lol


----------

